# obsessive thought reading at work



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm starting a summer job in 3 weeks + I'm v.worried about it, not only because I have to go out but because I can't stop trying to 'read' people's thoughts.Last year I worked for 2 months, I was v.nervous all the time + constantly analysing how other staff were thinking +feeling, esp. how they were seeing me. I desperately wish I could stop doing this but it's a continuous, unstoppable flow of thought, that escalates as I become sure they r seeing me as weird, frightened and clumsy. I try overly hard to please everyone. Once a collegue snapped at me and I cried. I knew I was completely overreacting and tried to hide it but she noticed and was shocked, and I was so embarassed I could hardly talk to her again. I feel like an alien at work. I get so stressed I have d most mornings and come home exhausted.Anyone got any tips for coping?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Hun - you need to seek some professional help - I'm not alarming you but been there, got the t-shirt and these thoughts could completely take you over. You need to see your GP and see where you go from there. You really don't need to put yourself through this misery. Is this just at work, or in other situations. If this only happens at work, maybes look elsewhere at a less slightly stressful place of work, are you in an office, could you maybe try something outdoors where you are involved in some good physical labour rather than worrying about what other folk are doing? I'm NOT trying to preach its just I recognise this all too well and would hate you to have to go through the hell I went through.Keep in touch and let us know how you go on. Not sure whether you are in the States or in UK. You might want to look at Cognitive Behaviour Therapy (its as rare as rocking horse **** here in blighty but you might have more success if you talk to the doc if you are American!!).All the best Sue xxx


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanx for ur support Sue,I've seen my GP twice but she says psychiatric referral +CBT aren't available in this area(Lancashire UK). My last job was in nursing home- only good point was lots of loos!- but this one is in office. I think only way I can get through it is with lots of benzos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh god bless Sukie thats a bloody disgrace - I know CBT is as rare as rocking horse s**t!!! Its horrible isn't it - I'm just coming off valium (was only on 2mg at night) but its a long haul battling with any form of mental illness isn't it - and I still think its very stigmatised - you sure find out who your mates are.You take care - I'm always here for a natter.Sue xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

sorry - re the rocking horse - said that twice now - deffo an OVER 40 moment!!Sue


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Well done Sukie for even having the guts to think about taking on a job!







I couldn't even consider it just now, I get all worked up even if I have to pop into Asda for a few bits of shopping on my own.I very much identify with your problems.Take care


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah well said Sukie -Mrs N you poor old duck thats desperate - have you had some help??????Sue


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have read this post a couple of times and at first it didnt mean anything. However, after reading it again, I realise that I am exactly like that with or without the BMs.I am a director of a company, but mostly I think in my mind that I am like the office junior and worry constantly about what people think of me. It is very disturbing, but I know that deep down I am much better than this and I am very capable, but at the moment it is just not happening.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah but Hampshire - you are grieving - surely thats normal.Sue


----------

